# Viktoria Sekrier (.)(.) @ unknown fashion event x 2



## Q (24 Feb. 2010)

​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx Maelstrom und George10


----------



## yuna (24 Feb. 2010)

Das das ein leckerer Anblick ist, sehe ich auch. Finde jedoch keinen intelektuellen Zugang zu dat event.

:crazy:​


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für Viktoria


----------

